# Opinion on a Mini Oberhasli



## amandarenee (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey all!

Looks like we are finally getting our first two goats Feb 10th. 🥳I currently only have pictures of one of the 2 does we are getting, an almost 3-year-old Mini Oberhasli that had her first freshening earlier this year and earned a milk star. I was hoping you all could give me some opinions on her -- there is only so much you can learn from books and I haven't had much opportunity to learn hands-on in person. 

She is registered with TMGR, and while her coloring isn't correct I think she's adorable and we are more concerned with milking ability than anything. She's 40% Oberhasli and 60% ND. I know the pictures aren't the greatest (and are a few months old as she's dried off currently) but I'm hoping to get some better ones when I get to go see her in person soon (live in a very rural area so the seller is a little over an hour away).


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We need better pics of her. Btw she is absolutely gorgeous!!!

She has quite the steep rump BUT in her defence she is standing oddly in the second pic and she isnt set up for pics.

Plus her front pasterns look weak.


----------



## amandarenee (Feb 18, 2018)

Lil Boogie said:


> We need better pics of her. Btw she is absolutely gorgeous!!!


I figured, but it's hard to keep the excitement to myself. 😆I'll try again with better pictures when I can get them, hopefully sometime this week. I thought she was pretty darn beautiful, at the very least!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

amandarenee said:


> I figured, but it's hard to keep the excitement to myself. 😆I'll try again with better pictures when I can get them, hopefully sometime this week.


She is adorable!!!😍😍

Btw I edited my post ^^^


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm I know these aren't the best pics but they are all we got pal lol... What can wezz tell from da pics at hand?
I really cant tell much except what I have stated above ^


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

She's a doll! That's great she's got a milk star already and if that's what your looking for, a great milker, then she's perfect !


----------



## amandarenee (Feb 18, 2018)

Lil Boogie said:


> She is adorable!!!😍😍
> 
> Btw I edited my post ^^^


I thought the same about her rump as well, hoping it is just a weird angle. My main concern is more about her ease of delivery, but the owner said she freshened without assistance and I trust her word (she's the only goat owner I've found locally that actually keeps a closed herd and does regular testing for CAE etc. and milk stars).


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

amandarenee said:


> I thought the same about her rump as well, hoping it is just a weird angle. My main concern is more about her ease of delivery, but the owner said she freshened without assistance and I trust her word (she's the only goat owner I've found locally that actually keeps a closed herd and does regular testing for CAE etc. and milk stars).


Maybe it is just the way she is standing.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She sure is a pretty coloration! It is very difficult to tell her conformation from these photos, but I will say her pasterns look selenium deficient weak to me. From what I've heard rump angle isn't as big a deal if they have long rumps. A short rump (which to my eye she does not have) would be more of a concern for ease of delivery. She could also have a roached loin which is giving the impression of a more severely angled rump. Not sure about that though.

I don't want my commentary to come across as discouraging, by the way. I'm sure with a milk star she'll probably give you what you are looking for in the milk department! 👍😃


----------



## amandarenee (Feb 18, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> She sure is a pretty coloration! It is very difficult to tell her conformation from these photos, but I will say her pasterns look selenium deficient weak to me. From what I've heard rump angle isn't as big a deal if they have long rumps. A short rump (which to my eye she does not have) would be more of a concern for ease of delivery. She could also have a roached loin which is giving the impression of a more severely angled rump. Not sure about that though.
> 
> I don't want my commentary to come across as discouraging, by the way. I'm sure with a milk star she'll probably give you what you are looking for in the milk department! 👍😃


I live in AZ and have heard from our many local cattle raisers that mineral deficiency is very a common issue here, so mineral supplements are definitely an important factor here. Obviously no "fixing" that for an adult doe, but certainly a possible factor.

I think overall she'll be great for what we want. Her milk averaged out with over 4% fat content, so I'm excited for cheesemaking as well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Giving selenium should bring the pasturns back up.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Giving selenium should bring the pasturns back up.


Yep ^^^. Karen is right. Supplementing selenium should make her pasterns a lot stronger. 🙂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations on your new goats!! 🥳 She really is striking! LOVE her coloring!! 😍

Like said above, it's hard to tell her conformation from these pictures, but I'll give it go! Just keep in mind that I may be wrong about a few things since she's not set up properly. 😉

Pros:

Long rump
Straight topline (I think the second pic just makes it look wired when it's really not)
Body length
Body depth
Shoulders look tight

Cons:

Steep rump (I think the second pic makes it look a ton worse than it really is though)
I think her neck could be longer and better blended in with her shoulders
Front legs placed too far forward
Lacks brisket
Posty back legs
Super weak pasterns (selenium could very well fix that though)

Overall, she looks like a really nice doe! I would also love to see more pictures of her once she's home with you.

Since her milking ability is huge to you, have you actually seen her udder? One thing about milk stars I would like to note - there are three different ways a goat can earn on. Butterfat, Protein, and Production. Now, one goat can’t get 3 milk stars, they only get one regardless of how many categories they “get” it in. Did you ask what category/categories she earned her milk star in? How much was she producing? Was she easy to milk? Maybe you have already consider those questions and asked them, but I just thought I'd bring them up incase you didn't. 😊

If you're are interested in learning more about conformation, here's a link with excellent information:https://cornerstonefarm.net/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/Easy-Dairy-Goat-Conformation.pdf

Hope this helps!


----------



## amandarenee (Feb 18, 2018)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Since her milking ability is huge to you, have you actually seen her udder? One thing about milk stars I would like to note - there are three different ways a goat can earn on. Butterfat, Protein, and Production. Now, one goat can’t get 3 milk stars, they only get one regardless of how many categories they “get” it in. Did you ask what category/categories she earned her milk star in? How much was she producing? Was she easy to milk? Maybe you have already consider those questions and asked them, but I just thought I'd bring them up incase you didn't. 😊


Thank you for the opinion and link for more info!  I do have the milk star paperwork, just not sure how to read it. She milked 2265lbs over 315 days, 4.2% fat, 3.69% protein. I have a list of questions to ask the owner when I visit, we've been emailing back and forth quite a bit but I didn't want to bombard her with too many questions every time, because I had lots. 😆 I do know that she raises for milk, and was originally only selling one doe that I wasn't able to take due to delays in getting our fencing done. But we kept talking back and forth, and I think she just liked how eager I was and decided she needed to reduce her herd a bit anyway.

I do have pics of the 2nd doe's udder, as she is in milk, and it looks pretty good to me -- attachment maybe a bit narrow at the rear, teats a little bit out from medial but a nice shape and size, and her rump width and rear leg set look pretty good. (That link you sent is FANTASTIC, thank you!!!). The second I will have to see for myself; hoping to make it there this Wednesday to see the girls in person!


----------



## amandarenee (Feb 18, 2018)

Also, thanks everyone for the tips on the selenium deficiency! I am going to find out when/how she does mineral supplementation, and will see if more selenium is needed/will improve her pasterns. 😊


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

amandarenee said:


> Thank you for the opinion and link for more info!  I do have the milk star paperwork, just not sure how to read it. She milked 2265lbs over 315 days, 4.2% fat, 3.69% protein. I have a list of questions to ask the owner when I visit, we've been emailing back and forth quite a bit but I didn't want to bombard her with too many questions every time, because I had lots. 😆 I do know that she raises for milk, and was originally only selling one doe that I wasn't able to take due to delays in getting our fencing done. But we kept talking back and forth, and I think she just liked how eager I was and decided she needed to reduce her herd a bit anyway.
> 
> I do have pics of the 2nd doe's udder, as she is in milk, and it looks pretty good to me -- attachment maybe a bit narrow at the rear, teats a little bit out from medial but a nice shape and size, and her rump width and rear leg set look pretty good. (That link you sent is FANTASTIC, thank you!!!). The second I will have to see for myself; hoping to make it there this Wednesday to see the girls in person!


You're welcome!!
That's so awesome you were able to find such a knowledgeable and helpful breeder! For an FF, those seem like very, very nice results for milk testing!! Sounds like she well fit your needs perfectly. Can't wait for you to bring her home!! 😁


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

2265# is great for a FF, and a mini at that!


----------

